# Tycho & O



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Even though metal will always be my favorite genre of music I am really getting into ambient music. I love listening to these albums while I write. Hope this might help you =)


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's another great one, oh and sorry about the title typo it should read tycho and Odesza lol


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Another great artist, though I prefer Tycho


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 5, 2015)

A great place to find more music like this is mixcloud.com.

A personal favorite of mine is this set by Johnny Blue: 
https://www.mixcloud.com/johnny-blue/johnny-blue-boom-festival-2014-chill-out-gardens/

Or you could just type on Tycho in the search and you'll find a lot of interesting stuff:
https://www.mixcloud.com/discover/tycho/


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 16, 2015)

You'll love this too:


----------

